# Casillas potrebbe lasciare Madrid



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

In Spagna pensano che il portiere storico del Real Madrid Casillas potrebbe decidere di lasciare la sua squadra perchè la conferma di Diego Lopez può far saltare i Mondiali al portiere. Il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a prenderlo.


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2013)

se anche ancelotti preferisce lopez iker ha poco da fare l'offeso...evidentemente offre meno garanzie.


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Ma prenderlo noi? Avremmo dopo quasi 6-7 anni un ottimo portiere


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

Lo prenderemo a parametro 0 prima o poi.
L'amico Florentino non si comporterà come gli Immacolati fiorentini.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Agosto 2013)

Non è colpa sua, il Real Madrid si è ritrovato un fenomeno Diego Lopez. Farebbe meglio ad andarsene se non gli sarà dato spazio, tanto penso ce ne siano di club interessati a lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Classico giocatore che può finire al Monaco


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Agosto 2013)

età?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> età?



32 anni






Vediamo la prossima partita, magari Ancelotti ha preferito Lopez per il semplice fatto che Iker pochi giorni prima aveva giocato con la Spagna, beh certo se anche alla prossima partita rimane in panca qualcosa sotto c'è.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Agosto 2013)

l'età è anche accettabile ma è un operazione poco conveniente in termini economici(ingaggio alto e non penso lo regalino)


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se anche ancelotti preferisce lopez iker ha poco da fare l'offeso...evidentemente offre meno garanzie.



ci deve essere qualcos'altro sotto qualche comportamento fuori dal campo, qualcosa che noi non sappiamo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Classico giocatore che può finire al Monaco



hanno preso romero in porta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

Ancelotti non fa queste cose...lo metterà titolare


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hanno preso romero in porta


Beh, Romero non è esattamente Buffon


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh, Romero non è esattamente Buffon



no ma se lo hanno preso non credo ne vanno a prendere un altro a meno che non inventano una nuova regola per schierare due portieri in porta


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no ma se lo hanno preso non credo ne vanno a prendere un altro a meno che non inventano una nuova regola per schierare due portieri in porta



E Romero non può fare panchina ? Bisogna inventare una regola ?


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Agosto 2013)

Fa strano che colui che è stato considerato il miglior portiere del mondo negli ultimi 5 anni, nonchè storico capitano di Real e Spagna, sia stato panchinato come un Amelia qualsiasi.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Agosto 2013)

Ora come ora la scelta tecnica di preferirgli Lopez ci può anche stare. Il problema è lo spogliatoio. Non so quanto convenga ad Ancelotti rivoltarsi contro il capitano, nonchè (immagino) uno dei leader dello spogliatoio. Il Real è già di suo una polveriera, se poi ti vai a creare più problemi e più scontenti di quelli che già hai, rischi di fare una brutta fine. Già Mourinho ha perso il controllo, e mi stupirei se Carletto, che ha sempre fatto della gestione dello spogliatoio uno dei suoi punti di forza, fallisse proprio in questo ambito...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E Romero non può fare panchina ? Bisogna inventare una regola ?



si ma quanti portieri hanno cosi in rosa 5??


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Sarei curiosa di sapere cosa ha fatto/detto Iker, ieri sera alla festa di Raul è stato fischiato dai tifosi boh


----------



## tequilad (23 Agosto 2013)

_GLI ULTRAS CONTRO CASILLAS — A quel punto però la serata era già stata s*****ta dalla faida apertasi sul portiere del Real. Ancelotti schiera Casillas titolare e lo stadio lo accoglie con un assordante “Iker, Iker”. Gli Ultras Sur fischiano più che possono, poi fanno scemare le voci degli altri e quando lo stadio è in silenzio invocano Diego Lopez. Casillas si avvicina alla sua porta, davanti agli Ultras, e questi lo fischiano e gliene dicono di tutti i colori, tanto che per i 45’ che gioca Iker si tiene sempre a grande distanza da quella che dovrebbe essere la sua curva.


SITUAZIONE SURREALE — Lo stadio canta per il portiere, una minoranza rumorosa lo fischia, e quando Ancelotti improvvidamente manda a scaldare Diego Lopez alcuni minuti prima dell’intervallo si apre un nuovo scisma, tra cori pro e contro. Chiamatela, se volete, l’eredità avvelenata di Mourinho, che aveva trascinato gli Ultras dalla sua parte nella lotta contro Casillas. Certo è che per Ancelotti, qualsiasi decisone prenda, questa è una grana.

FISCHI PER KAKA’ — Nell’ambito delle cose sgradevoli va registrato l’unanime malumore del Bernabeu per Kakà, apparso a disagio e fischiatissimo quando ha sbagliato un passaggio innocuo. Lo stadio sembra aver definitivamente perso la pazienza col brasiliano. Sorte appena migliore per Benzema, anche lui nel mirino dei fischiatori del Bernabeu, stasera inaciditi dalla nostalgia canaglia provocata dalla presenza di Raul, eroe indimenticato._

Gazzetta.it


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Da prendere al volo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Lo andrei a prendere io stesso a Madrid.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2013)

Costi insostenibili per noi dai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

Casillas di nuovo in panchina mah


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Agosto 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ora come ora la scelta tecnica di preferirgli Lopez ci può anche stare. Il problema è lo spogliatoio. Non so quanto convenga ad Ancelotti rivoltarsi contro il capitano, nonchè (immagino) uno dei leader dello spogliatoio. Il Real è già di suo una polveriera, se poi ti vai a creare più problemi e più scontenti di quelli che già hai, rischi di fare una brutta fine. Già Mourinho ha perso il controllo, e mi stupirei se Carletto, che ha sempre fatto della gestione dello spogliatoio uno dei suoi punti di forza, fallisse proprio in questo ambito...




Casillas è sempre stato molto bravo tra i pali ma decisamente mediocre nelle uscite e nel piazzare la barriera; solo che in Spagna,essendo spagnoli, lo hanno sempre incensato come fosse il nr. 1 
Ora pare pure che si alleni poco e quindi Ancelotti ha tutto il diritto di metterlo in panca,così come faceva Mourinho,il portoghese mica era masochista 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Fa strano *che colui che è stato considerato il miglior portiere del mondo negli ultimi 5 anni*, nonchè storico capitano di Real e Spagna, sia stato panchinato come un Amelia qualsiasi.



Da chi? Dagli spagnoli?


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Casillas è sempre stato molto bravo tra i pali ma decisamente mediocre nelle uscite e nel piazzare la barriera; solo che in Spagna,essendo spagnoli, lo hanno sempre incensato come fosse il nr. 1
> Ora pare pure che si alleni poco e quindi Ancelotti ha tutto il diritto di metterlo in panca,così come faceva Mourinho,il portoghese mica era masochista



Sul discorso tecnico sono d'accordo. Casillas è un vincente, è indubbiamente un ottimo portiere, ma l'ho sempre trovato sopravalutato. Ora come ora Diego Lopez è più che affidabile e la scelta tecnica ci sta. Quel che mi lascia perplesso sono le eventuali conseguenze nello spogliatoio. 
Una squadra come il Real sulla carta è una macchina da guerra. Penso che il compito principale per un allenatore in un contesto del genere sia quello di gestire gli uomini più che i calciatori, e sappiamo bene quanti hanno fallito, al Real e altrove, per essersi rivoltati contro alcuni senatori....


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Agosto 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sul discorso tecnico sono d'accordo. Casillas è un vincente, è indubbiamente un ottimo portiere, ma l'ho sempre trovato sopravalutato. Ora come ora Diego Lopez è più che affidabile e la scelta tecnica ci sta. Quel che mi lascia perplesso sono le eventuali conseguenze nello spogliatoio.
> Una squadra come il Real sulla carta è una macchina da guerra. Penso che il compito principale per un allenatore in un contesto del genere sia quello di gestire gli uomini più che i calciatori, e sappiamo bene quanti hanno fallito, al Real e altrove, per essersi rivoltati contro alcuni senatori....



Ma se il real madrid oltre che essere una squadra di calcio è politica,beh.....questi sono augelli loro  Un allenatore dovrebbe essere messo nelle migliori condizioni,è pazzesco che persino l'Inter morattiana è più seria di quel bordello chiamato Real Madrid


----------



## smallball (26 Agosto 2013)

ci farebbe molto ma molto comodo


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ci farebbe molto ma molto comodo



Il rinnovo di abbiati è già pronto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Agosto 2013)

Sia Mourinho che Ancelotti gli hanno preferito Lopez. E se riesci a togliere il post ad uno dei portieri più forti del mondo, significa che sei un grande e Diego Lopez ha dimostrato di avere grandissime qualità.


----------



## alexrossonero (26 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Da chi? Dagli spagnoli?


Un po' da quasi tutti gli addetti ai lavori alle prese con mai oggettive graduatorie di gradimento, nonché dalla non sempre attendibilissima, ma comunque abbastanza autorevole, IFFHS, che lo ha appunto premiato negli ultimi 5 anni. 
Non che sia d'accordo, però certamente Casillas non credo si possa considerare l'ultimo degli stron*i. Proprio per questo fa abbastanza specie quel che gli sta accadendo.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2013)

Beh, dai, non facciamo troppo gli schizzinosi. Magari non sarà il più forte di tutti, ma rispetto alle tante sedie dell'ikea che girano è un gran portiere. Al Milan lo prenderei di corsa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2013)

magari lo prendiamo Casillas...oltre a essere un gran portiere, è un ottima mossa Marketing


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> magari lo prendiamo Casillas...oltre a essere un gran portiere, è un ottima mossa Marketing



penso proprio che per il marketing casillas vale poco... prima di tutto e spagnolo... e il numero di spagnoli che tifano milan... ma anche solo che tifano un altra squadra di barca o real e quasi 0.

poi perche e un portiere...

comunque tecnicamente tra abbiati e casillas... e come passare da borriello a ibra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2013)

Marca ha fatto un sondaggio e il 75% dei tifosi Blancos pensano che dovrebbe lasciare Madrid, il resto dice che dovrebbe rimanere anche senza giocare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Marca ha fatto un sondaggio e il 75% dei tifosi Blancos pensano che dovrebbe lasciare Madrid, il resto dice che dovrebbe rimanere anche senza giocare



ma a questo punto rimane a madrid...in così poco tempo dubito si possa svolgere un operazione così importante,e non vedo squadre interessate a spendere per lui.

a gennaio,o l'anno prossimo magari si


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma a questo punto rimane a madrid...in così poco tempo dubito si possa svolgere un operazione così importante,e non vedo squadre interessate a spendere per lui.
> 
> a gennaio,o l'anno prossimo magari si



per me Ancelotti lo metterà titolare a breve...ha sempre portato rispetto per le bandiere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo il Daily Mail Casillas non vuole rischiare i Mondiali e il Real l'avrebbe offerto all'Arsenal.*


----------

